# Solway Fisher



## iandunnet (Apr 23, 2006)

Solway Fisher IMO 
Would like to her builders and Yard No please


----------



## gadfly (Aug 29, 2006)

Suggest you may try here

http://eastcoasters.fotopic.net/p62545212.html

Regards

Gadfly


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

You are not specific which vessel of that name so here are the details of the 2 most recent.

. SOLWAY FISHER (1)	(1996 - 2001)
As built: 1,398g. 869n. d. 59.95 x 13.01 x 6.20 metres
Post 1980: 1,597g. 1,053n. d. 73.34 x 13.19 x 5.087 metres.
Post 1996: 1,707g. 920n. 2,703d.
8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (320 x 480mm), MWM TBD484-8 type oil engine made by Motorenwerke Mannheim, (MWM), Mannheim. 1,485 B.H.P. 11 kts.
6.4.1977: Keel laid as PROCYON by Scheepswerf Bodewes Gruno, Foxhol, (Yard No. 240), Moerman Libra Shipping B.V., Holland. 
24.6.1977: Launched. 
29.8.1977: Completed for Kustvaartbedrijf Moerman B.V., Holland. 
1980: Lengthened. 
1984: Purchased by James Tyrrell Ltd., (Arklow Shipping Ltd., managers), Arklow, and renamed ARKLOW VALLEY. 
1987: Purchased by Arklow Shipping Ltd. 
1991: Sold to Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd., and renamed ROCKPOINT, registered at Dundalk. 
1992: Sold to Dundalk Shipowners Ltd., Dundalk. 
1994: Sold to Onesimus Dorey (Shipowners) Ltd., (Dundalk Shipowners Ltd., managers).
1996: Renamed SOLWAY FISHER, (James Fisher & Sons (Liverpool) Ltd., appointed as managers). 
1999: Sold to James Fisher & Sons (Liverpool) Ltd.
8.3.2000: Owners restyled as James Fisher (Shipping Services) Ltd.
2001: Sold to Capricorn Shipping Co. Ltd, Odessa, and renamed SOLVITA, under St. Vincent & Grenadines flag.
21.6.2002: Alpha Shipping Agency Ltd, Riga, appointed as managers.
5.1.2005: Uniship Ltd, appointed as managers.
13.9.2007: Carstone management, appointed as managers.
13.9.2007: Sea Dynasty Ltd, Odessa, appointed as managers.
4.4.2010 - Still in Equasis

SOLWAY FISHER (2) (2006 - ) Tanker.
3,501g. 1,444n. 5,420d. 85.32 x 17.2 x 6.3 metres
8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (255 x 400mm) MaK 8M25 type engine made by Caterpillar Motoren GmbH & Co. KG, Kiel, geared to a controllable pitch propeller. 3,589 B.H.P. 
2006: Launched by Santierul Naval Damen Galati SA, Romania (Yard No. 1067) as a sub contract.
30.6.2006: Completed by Damen, Bergum, Holland (Yard No. 9379), for James Fisher Tankships Ltd, London (James Fisher (Shipping Services) Ltd, managers), under Bahamas registry. (O.N. 8001113).
30.2.2006: Transferred to FSL-4 Inc, (same managers)
4.4.2010 - Still in Equasis


----------



## tiresmokindad (Jun 13, 2010)

iandunnet said:


> Solway Fisher IMO
> Would like to her builders and Yard No please


I think Fisher IMO is effective. Why you don't like to build it? (A)


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

SOLWAY FISHER (1) IMO 7633612 - now SOLVITA
SOLWAY FISHER (2) IMO 9320491 - current vessel


----------

